# I failed today



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

I gotta get this off my chest.

So today was our town's 4th of July parade. We have early than most, it's always been a tradition and they called it "Not Quite Independence Day Celebration" The parade isn't really all that fancy, but there is a lot of people and I think it's just a time for people visit family and friends and hangout. Its basically just a big get together. Everyone has a good time and take a break from life.

I typically take pictures every year and last year I missed out because I had to be somewhere but I was able to make it this year and I pretty much failed.

I took 200 photos and probably only have 10-12 good shots that I'm okay with. I just wasn't feeling it, you ever had that feeling when shooting? I was in a bad mood this morning and that probably didn't help my creative process. It was basically turned off. I could see the moments but I just wasn't fast enough.

I used my 70-200 f/4 because I thought that would be a good lens for something like this and while certain situations it was handy, sometimes I wish I have gone wider than 70mm, especially when they were close. 

I don't know. Maybe shooting these kind of events is just not my thing. I suppose every photographer has their subjects they enjoy shooting and ones they don't.

But man, I felt really disappointed in myself today. I just feel really stupid, like I just should have tried harder and not let my emotions get to me. I'm going insane haha.

Has something like this ever happened to you? Please don't tell me I'm only one who has experienced this!


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2017)

I find that any really new situation will generally result in more bad shots than good at first. 
Sure you're at a stage where you can make a good exposure and where you can think through shots and pull apart shots after you take them. But many situations, especially events where you've little to no pause, you don't always get reflection time.

Best you can do is learn from it; go through the photos and work out what failed and why. With that info you can improve next time and next time and next time - give it a few tries and this time next year you'll be ready for it! 

The other day I wound up shooting at a fair. I really wanted my 120-300mm for the reach but only had my 70-200mm; I messed up on most of the carriage racing shots because I was playing with shutter speeds trying to find a nice compromise between sharpness and blur (hint - darn that's hard!). Give it a few more tries (if I can) and I'll be far far better. 

You gotta fail a bit to succeed.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

Overread said:


> I find that any really new situation will generally result in more bad shots than good at first.
> Sure you're at a stage where you can make a good exposure and where you can think through shots and pull apart shots after you take them. But many situations, especially events where you've little to no pause, you don't always get reflection time.
> 
> Best you can do is learn from it; go through the photos and work out what failed and why. With that info you can improve next time and next time and next time - give it a few tries and this time next year you'll be ready for it!
> ...



Besides the fact, I've shot this parade for the past 10 years. You'd think I'd learn by now. There are a couple years where I did get some awesome results that I was proud of. I noticed a lot of photographers walk with the parade, sometimes up and down the road and constantly changing lenses (saw this today). I usually stay in one spot at a friends house because most of all the people who I know are there and I'd like to be with my friends and family who I don't see that often. I remember reading this article about a photographer who always shot the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade in NYC in the same spot EVERY year. I gotta find that article again, it was quite interesting. 

I'm sure being grumpy didn't help me at all haha. I guess we all have those days!


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2017)

Aye but if you're going a year without shooting a similar event chances are you're rusty every year too. We all get like that and a year's a long time. 


And yeah using the same spot; same style etc... the more you keep the same the more you can think about other things and the more you can ease into things. That's why new situations throw us because we end up paying attention to things that otherwise are in the back of our mind. 
It's like driving down a road you drive down every day; you half know the speed limits the corners and turns without having to really notice them. Then try driving a totally new road and suddenly its a totally different ballgame because now you've got to pay attention to every single sign!


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

Overread said:


> Aye but if you're going a year without shooting a similar event chances are you're rusty every year too. We all get like that and a year's a long time.
> 
> 
> And yeah using the same spot; same style etc... the more you keep the same the more you can think about other things and the more you can ease into things. That's why new situations throw us because we end up paying attention to things that otherwise are in the back of our mind.
> It's like driving down a road you drive down every day; you half know the speed limits the corners and turns without having to really notice them. Then try driving a totally new road and suddenly its a totally different ballgame because now you've got to pay attention to every single sign!



I suppose you are right. I'm not an event photographer so I am a bit rusty when it comes to shoot that type of stuff. Maybe next year, The last 3 years I've been shooting it, I've been focusing on people as I find them more interesting than floats or whatever. I have a feeling that I'm not wrong here.


----------



## grrr8scott (Jun 24, 2017)

Before you shoot next year's parade, or a different parade in another community, review the photos you just took, and decide what you could have done better.  Maybe you were too close, or not far enough away.  Maybe not the best angle. When I shoot the same event several times, I get stale, and my shots are repetitive and uninspired. Or as Overread suggests, try a different approach and/or from different locations. Good luck.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

grrr8scott said:


> Before you shoot next year's parade, or a different parade in another community, review the photos you just took, and decide what you could have done better.  Maybe you were too close, or not far enough away.  Maybe not the best angle. When I shoot the same event several times, I get stale, and my shots are repetitive and uninspired. Or as Overread suggests, try a different approach and/or from different locations. Good luck.



But @Overread said being in the same spot and using same style can leave your mind free of those things to think about other things. I don't know, maybe I just misinterpreted it haha.


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2017)

It really depends what works for you. For people you might find that practice outside of fairs - even just walking down the street -  could be all the practice you need. The rest is just working your way through the throng of people on the event. 

If you're shooting more floats and such then a good spot might well work wonders; giving you a nice background; good lighting (might need a few spots as the sun moves)


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

I have no idea what works for me. If I'm going to continue to even take pictures.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 24, 2017)

Sometimes it's just a fact that we aren't as good a photographer as we wish we were.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Sometimes it's just a fact that we aren't as good a photographer as we wish we were.



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Sometimes it's just a fact that we aren't as good a photographer as we wish we were.



7 times out of 10 I blame the AF

(after blaming myself)


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2017)

The thing is, $#!T happens.  If we never fail we never learn.  The only true failure in any situation is the failure to learn from it.  Asses the good, asses the bad and learn from both.  Next time plan better and sooner.   Shooting from the same place is a double edged sword. You do get used to what you are going to see, but you can also become complacent with too much comfort.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2017)

Overread said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes it's just a fact that we aren't as good a photographer as we wish we were.
> ...


That's ironic, 7 of of 10 time when I fail I blame YOU TOO.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The thing is, $#!T happens.  If we never fail we never learn.  The only true failure in any situation is the failure to learn from it.  Asses the good, asses the bad and learn from both.  Next time plan better and sooner.   Shooting from the same place is a double edged sword. You do get used to what you are going to see, but you can also become complacent with too much comfort.



It's a tough thing. It's not like I'm here just shooting but with family and friends I rarely see and spending the whole time walking around taking photo I won't see much of them. I dunno.

The other issue is the massive amount of people, I'd never get through the crowed to even take photos anyways. Unless I walk with the parade and then get yelled from being in the way. 

Either way, I'm screwed. Haha.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 24, 2017)

Shooting a parade is no different than shooting a football game or other sport.  You have to learn the sport and the participants. Parades are not that much different. 

Parades have to have a starting point.  The starting point is usually not nearly as populated as the main route.  Most participants want to start the parade off right.  They floats get fired up, the band(s) play etc.  

Many parades have a reviewing stand.  Along the edge of the reviewing stand gets you right up to the street  and can often give you a clear view.  You may have to ask permission first.  Being early helps as well.  Get there early and snag a good spot to shoot from.  Going into or coming out of a corner can be good.  

That's the thing, you have to look at the entirety and the event and see what works for that particular event.


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2017)

In general if I'm out with family I'm happy if I get 1 good shot.

No seriously 1 good shot not just snaps because being out with other people means you're kinda out with them and that distracts and takes time. The photography takes a second seat. Even if its not they are a distraction unless you totally ignore them (which is fine if you're all off doing your own things; but rather rubbish if you're with them socialising). 

Heck sometimes I just leave the camera behind; it will only geti n the way of spoiling enjoying the moment/event. Sometimes you have to enjoy what you're in for what it is without the camera.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Shooting a parade is no different than shooting a football game or other sport.  You have to learn the sport and the participants. Parades are not that much different.
> 
> Parades have to have a starting point.  The starting point is usually not nearly as populated as the main route.  Most participants want to start the parade off right.  They floats get fired up, the band(s) play etc.
> 
> ...



Not in my small town! Haha


----------



## weepete (Jun 24, 2017)

Yeah, I have days like that too mate. Sometimes I can get too involved in a scene, other times not involved enough to get the good shots. On the days I don't get anything I remind myself that you can't catch fish with a dry line.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

weepete said:


> Yeah, I have days like that too mate. Sometimes I can get too involved in a scene, other times not involved enough to get the good shots. On the days I don't get anything I remind myself that you can't catch fish with a dry line.



I'm not good with fishing terminology. Forgive me lol.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

Overread said:


> In general if I'm out with family I'm happy if I get 1 good shot.
> 
> No seriously 1 good shot not just snaps because being out with other people means you're kinda out with them and that distracts and takes time. The photography takes a second seat. Even if its not they are a distraction unless you totally ignore them (which is fine if you're all off doing your own things; but rather rubbish if you're with them socialising).
> 
> Heck sometimes I just leave the camera behind; it will only geti n the way of spoiling enjoying the moment/event. Sometimes you have to enjoy what you're in for what it is without the camera.



I can understand that. Just a couple good shots to remember the good time you had is all you really need and much more important than snap shots that don't mean a thing!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 24, 2017)

I will preface this post by saying I only read the initial post because I wanted to address this post without being influenced by others.

I have had days where I have gone to shoot what should have been a piece of cake however I was not in the appropriate mood. Didn't want to be there, angry, annoyed, etc.
Not one of these shoot did I enjoy or shoot at what I would see as my normal level.
So knowing that I can't shoot when in these types emotional states I have two options. Find a way to put the problem behind me and get in a better mood PRIOR to picking up the camera or just not doing the shoot.
If you walk into anything with a poor outlook then it will show in the results.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 24, 2017)

I guess we all have bad days from time to time.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 25, 2017)

Sounds like you may have had a lens that was too long for your vantage point and distance from the parade. Next year go out ahead of time (to the friends' house/street if that's where you'll be) and figure out where would be some spots to shoot from. Take test shots of, I don't know, the gutter? the curb? yellow lines down the middle?? where the parade will be passing by.

Sports involve the timing too. I can shoot hockey because I learned how and spent hours at practices and warmups learning. However my dinky town every year has Santa go by in a fire truck to the station where they have a party for the kids. I haven't always been home but when I've tried, let's just say hockey is easier to shoot than Santa. I should say photograph, that doesn't sound right...! I don't do parades so a less than once a year one shot chance doesn't exactly produce great results. In the dark with flashing lights and a split second opportunity... 

Either just have fun with it and don't be too concerned about the results or get out there ahead of time next year and figure out how to prepare for it.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 25, 2017)

I heard this like three times yesterday "Do you do photography professionally or for fun? You have a nice camera! It must take good pictures" Haha.

Isn't it strange how some people just say it right out of the blue?


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 25, 2017)

Something I haven't seen stated in your OP or following posts was why were you in your words, "not okay with" your shots. Was it technical or creative? Was it lack of concentration on the photographs or guilt at not spending time with family and friends? Are you just being overly critical of the shots? And lastly, sometimes there just isn't something to shoot for whatever reason.

From someone who still has more "I'm not okay with shots", then good ones, I appreciate every "bad" shot I take because I learn from each one. I study the "why" behind each image, the reason it's bad (or good) and make notes in a little ring binder that I refer back to, before I go out to shoot. I've found that many times success or failure is determined  by the ability to not repeat the same mistakes.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 25, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Something I haven't seen stated in your OP or following posts was why were you in your words, "not okay with" your shots. Was it technical or creative? Was it lack of concentration on the photographs or guilt at not spending time with family and friends? Are you just being overly critical of the shots? And lastly, sometimes there just isn't something to shoot for whatever reason.
> 
> From someone who still has more "I'm not okay with shots", then good ones, I appreciate every "bad" shot I take because I learn from each one. I study the "why" behind each image, the reason it's bad (or good) and make notes in a little ring binder that I refer back to, before I go out to shoot. I've found that many times success or failure is determined  by the ability to not repeat the same mistakes.



I didn't really have any problems with technical aspects. But more so with the creative process. The parade was moving fast, there too many people around me and I didn't want to be in their way blocking their view of the parade and all these things just made me feel overwhelmed if they makes any sense which in return got me snapshots moreless. You know, you are probably right that I'm being over critical. I should have went into it having a good time and not worrying about if I got the shot or not. But I woke up on the wrong side of the bed yesterday, I coulden't even edit the photos. I just wanted to delete them all. But I feel better this morning and so I'm going to process them and maybe I'll share a few of what I think are good shots.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 25, 2017)

I have days like that, even when shooting something I'm very familiar with. I think we all have bad results sometimes, but I also believe that even just one photo that you like is a success, not a fail.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 25, 2017)

nerwin said:


> . But I feel better this morning and so I'm going to process t



Sounds like you might have started the processing while you were still in a bad mood. As you've discovered the state of mind can wreck havoc even after the event.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 25, 2017)

nerwin said:


> If I'm going to continue to even take pictures.


If you don't like it anymore, stop taking pictures.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 25, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I heard this like three times yesterday "Do you do photography professionally or for fun? You have a nice camera! It must take good pictures" Haha.
> 
> Isn't it strange how some people just say it right out of the blue?


I used to get a little upset when people said stuff like this. Eventually when I realized that it will NEVER stop, it became funny. No matter how many times you explain that it's not the camera, inevitably we'll have to say it again to hundreds more people.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 25, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I heard this like three times yesterday "Do you do photography professionally or for fun? You have a nice camera! It must take good pictures" Haha.
> ...



I wasn't upset. I just thought it was funny.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 25, 2017)

These two are probably my favorite shots of the day. As you guys can tell..this is a small town parade. Nothing fancy.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 25, 2017)

I think the question you should be asking yourself @nerwin, why wasn't I feeling it? If you know that answer, then it creates an opportunity. Example, I'm not into senior pics... Why? Because I don't know the person. It's not that I am not getting paid or very little paid, it's because I don't know who they are personally. Opportunity? Realizing this, I have to meet up with them prior and get to know them. Why? So I can prepare to capture them in a way that it has the potential to make them happy. I potentially flipped my attitude. Problems are normally opportunity of things unseen. Going to an event and not feeling it is a problem but....potentially an opportunity unseen. Unseen was a plan, have a plan, look for those moments and capture them.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 25, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I think the question you should be asking yourself @nerwin, why wasn't I feeling it? If you know that answer, then it creates an opportunity. Example, I'm not into senior pics... Why? Because I don't know the person. It's not that I am not getting paid or very little paid, it's because I don't know who they are personally. Opportunity? Realizing this, I have to meet up with them prior and get to know them. Why? So I can prepare to capture them in a way that it has the potential to make them happy. Problems are normally opportunity of things unseen. Going to an event and not feeling it is a problem but and potentially an opportunity unseen.



You don't want to know why I wasn't feeling it haha. It's personal. 

I wish I was more outgoing like you are. But having social anxiety and other disorders, makes it really difficult for me to interact or even being around people unless I've known them for many years. It's really hard for me man, but I am trying.


----------



## jpross123 (Jun 25, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Has something like this ever happened to you? Please don't tell me I'm only one who has experienced this!


You are for sure not alone in this! When I was in nursing school I mostly used photography as a stress reliever, which it did! But my photography work would not be where it normally is, and thats probably because I still had a lot on my mind from my tests and what not. 

Sometimes when I am not shooting well I will just stop and take a seat somewhere and just clear my mind. Usually that will put me in the right mindset for taking photos.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2017)

Putting aside the mood issue, I don't see anything to complain about with these results.  You were shooting in harsh light, but you've got good exposures, interesting subjects, and a good overall feeling of the event; you've even got the ejected brass from the volley in #3.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 25, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Putting aside the mood issue, I don't see anything to complain about with these results.  You were shooting in harsh light, but you've got good exposures, interesting subjects, and a good overall feeling of the event; you've even got the ejected brass from the volley in #3.



Yeah the light was harsh. Mid day. Not much I could do. I guess a flash could've helped. But I was hoping for cloudy weather! Haha.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 26, 2017)

nerwin said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


I figured you weren't upset, just pointing out how I could relate. I think we can all relate to the annoyance of those people.

And to address my comment about no longer taking pictures if you don't like it anymore, I hope you don't think I was being harsh. I'm just the type to be very straightforward about those kinds of things. When someone is saying they don't know if they'll continue taking photos ever, it immediately correlates to that person no longer enjoying it, which to me is the biggest indicator that one _should_ stop taking pictures.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 26, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I'm not into senior pics... Why? Because I don't know the person. It's not that I am not getting paid or very little paid, it's because I don't know who they are personally. Opportunity? Realizing this, I have to meet up with them prior and get to know them. Why? So I can prepare to capture them in a way that it has the potential to make them happy. I potentially flipped my attitude.


I started doing the same thing, and it definitely caused a change in the direction of improvement once I did. It's even more important to me with personal work to meet the model first, and often times I work many more times with the models who I get along best with. I know for a fact that I have a loud, flamboyant and sometimes harsh personality and a brand of honesty that can be hard for some to swallow, and finding out ahead of time that I do or don't get along with someone is always helpful. If I don't get along with them, I have no issue toning it down for them so they're comfortable or so I can slowly break their walls down. Long story short, I totally agree that taking a minute to meet up with whomever you're photographing before the photo shoot is a big help and will generally result in better photos.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 26, 2017)

nerwin said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Putting aside the mood issue, I don't see anything to complain about with these results.  You were shooting in harsh light, but you've got good exposures, interesting subjects, and a good overall feeling of the event; you've even got the ejected brass from the volley in #3.
> ...


Nothing wrong with harsh light, especially for an event. A skilled photographer can make it work as you clearly did.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 26, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...



If I stop taking pictures, then I have nothing to live for. It's the only thing in my life that I have some kind of accomplishment in. I suffer from depression and photography has been very important to me as it helps me cope. So it's probably wise I don't stop haha. I was just having a bad day and venting moreless.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 26, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I wish I was more outgoing like you are. But having social anxiety and other disorders, makes it really difficult for me to interact or even being around people unless I've known them for many years. It's really hard for me man, but I am trying.


I have bipoloar disorder and used to have some major social anxiety that still surfaces at times. My ex boyfriend has the same diagnosis as I do, and a few years ago he started encouraging me to face my social anxieties by confronting the situations that would trigger my anxiety. Going to a crowded gay bar by myself was a huge one that still sometimes gets me. I started taking his advice and putting myself in these situations purposely, and it's had good results. I learned that my fears and anxieties were in my head, and that most other people are so involved with what's happening in their own head that they don't even consider why I'm there or that I'm alone, or that I'm awkward. Anyone who actually DOES have a problem with me being awkward, or simply being there, is clearly not the type of person who's opinions I should even give a moment of my attention to, because they're a bully. Eventually my real personality started coming out as I became comfortable and less insecure, and then I started making real friends and connections. Sometimes facing what you fear will help you move past it, and eventually you are going to have to face them or become a shut-in (which is the direction I was headed). Perhaps we can't relate because we don't have the _same_ diagnosis, but we both deal with social anxieties and mental disorders, and I'm telling you from experience that it's possible to face these speed bumps and get past them. It's important to be an Optimist, because we of all people NEED optimism in our lives in order to stay alive and to get the things that we want out of life. Stay positive man.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 26, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was more outgoing like you are. But having social anxiety and other disorders, makes it really difficult for me to interact or even being around people unless I've known them for many years. It's really hard for me man, but I am trying.
> ...



I've always said I wish I was normal, but being normal is boring. 

I'd talk more but I really don't feel comfortable talking about personal stuff. 

But I was just trying to explain that I was having a really bad day. That's all.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 26, 2017)

nerwin said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


Not trying to be confrontational or anything, just offering some relatable advice. I'll move on then.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 26, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > DanOstergren said:
> ...



I didn't think you were. It's just this whole thread is getting off topic lol.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 26, 2017)

You're going to the event unprepared hoping to catch whatever.
Write down a list of images that you really want, think about the best way to take them.
Plot the route, and figure what lens works best.
We make our own luck.
That being said, I don't shoot parades...I hate crowds and being outdoors.

As for failing...everyone does that. It's part of learning.
Sometimes I'm handed a novel camera and told to test it out. So I take it out with me whilst walking the dog in the park. My discomfort at having to be outdoors shows...simple boring snapshots of a forested area.  I suck at landscape photography because all the time I'm thinking of how much more comfortable it would be away from bugs and dirt and thorny plants and spider webs and ticks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 26, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I was more outgoing like you are. But having social anxiety and other disorders, makes it really difficult for me to interact or even being around people unless I've known them for many years. It's really hard for me man, but I am trying.
> ...



That is really good advice. I don't know about bi-polar but facing challenges does help. I think the biggest challenge or anxiety  I have is, does my wife feel my overwhelming love? Am I making her feel cherished? My daily challenge is to love my wife and be the greatest husband. Being a good husband is easy but being exceptional is special.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 27, 2017)

Well I figured I'll just share the rest of what I think were somewhat decent shots I managed to get.

The 4th image is my grandfather hugging Miss Vermont! I just had to share that one regardless if it was just a snap shot.


----------



## Peeb (Jun 27, 2017)

weepete said:


> Yeah, I have days like that too mate. Sometimes I can get too involved in a scene, other times not involved enough to get the good shots. On the days I don't get anything I remind myself that you can't catch fish with a dry line.


@nerwin - the saying simply means if you don't go fishing (get your fishing line into the water) then you will never catch a fish.  Your parade pics were fine- you're just being hard on yourself!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jun 27, 2017)

Since you originally posted last Sat.  I say go back and take another look at them.  Try to look at them with a fresh mindset.  I bet you find some more.  Or maybe a different crop will yield a different picture??  Sometimes you get locked in and can't see what's right in front of you.


----------



## Jamesaz (Jun 29, 2017)

I can offer this: When I was shooting events on film I figured if I got 3 good frames on a roll that was good. I'd hope for more but not be disappointed with 3 or even two good, not just usable but client happy making frames. From looking at your photos I'd say you did fine.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2017)

It sounds like an attitudinal issue. One's mental state of mind can affect one's performance. Your self-described grump mood likely hurt. And only 200 shots, but 10 to 12 keepers? Not too awful,!


----------



## runnah (Jun 30, 2017)

I'd give up, move on, take up basket weaving.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 30, 2017)

runnah said:


> I'd give up, move on, take up basket weaving.



Then I'd having something to take pictures of.


----------



## goodguy (Jun 30, 2017)

Shooting people, getting the moment, creating a story with people is what I am strong at, I must be because I shoot weddings, I don't have a creativity issues here, my eye is trained, I don't look for the moment, the moment is calling e if that makes sense, I look around and I see people interact and the moment I see a smile, any interesting facial expression I get the moment, this is why I need a very fast focusing AF system and good fast focusing glass.
Its a matter of practice, if you would come with me to few weddings I could probably mentor you to be better and better in few months.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 30, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Shooting people, getting the moment, creating a story with people is what I am strong at, I must be because I shoot weddings, I don't have a creativity issues here, my eye is trained, I don't look for the moment, the moment is calling e if that makes sense, I look around and I see people interact and the moment I see a smile, any interesting facial expression I get the moment, this is why I need a very fast focusing AF system and good fast focusing glass.
> Its a matter of practice, if you would come with me to few weddings I could probably mentor you to be better and better in few months.



Besides the fact that I hate weddings. Hahaha.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice photo nerwin, and who knew your grandad was a player.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 30, 2017)

I can't speak to what drives you or what upsets you but I can speak to the pictures you take.

IMO, you aren't working through what the important parts of the pictures are, what is interesting, what is important and aren't doing anything to make them better.
The harsh sunshine is a negative but that's generally when parades are.
The clown making contact with kids, where are the kids,where is the other half of the picture that actually shows the contact?
Why is the background still so bright and the clown so dim?
Pictures are made not just discovered lying there in the camera.





What's interesting to see here? Close in on what may be of interest to the viewer. We know he has a body, we know the hat has a top.
Extra space just lets tension leak away.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 30, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> I can't speak to what drives you or what upsets you but I can speak to the pictures you take.
> 
> IMO, you aren't working through what the important parts of the pictures are, what is interesting, what is important and aren't doing anything to make them better.
> The harsh sunshine is a negative but that's generally when parades are.
> ...



Because I suck at what I do.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 30, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Because I suck at what I do.



Perhaps I mistaken but this seems to be the third or fourth post by you in the same theme.

I was a terrible tennis player and no amount of effort or lessons made me better than a level 3 or 3.5. 
So I had a decision to make, either be satisfied with how I played and continue on or give it up.
Complaining to others got some attention but didn't make me better.

That is probably true for photography also.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 30, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Because I suck at what I do.
> ...



Maybe I should just take pictures for my enjoyment and not bother anyone else for their opinion.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 1, 2017)

nerwin said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...


Not that you asked for my opinion, but I'm always a little shocked when I see you make posts saying that you're a bad photographer, because I've always thought you were quite good, in the top percentage in fact. You're just waaaaay hard on yourself. And yes, you should be doing this for your own enjoyment, but if you want to improve it would be wise to at least be open to _some_ opinions.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



Not every photographer likes criticism though. I probably am too hard on myself and I'll try to be less in the future. More importantly, I need to stop comparing myself to other photographers that I admire because I'll never be on the same level as them overnight.


----------

